# I'm pretty sure my Betta has mouth fungus:help



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

This is really getting on my nerves it seems like all I ever buy are sick fish -.- The only Betta's that have been truly healthy are my females. It seems like the males always fall ill.
I purchased this new Betta on a impulse cause he was really pretty with blue and yellow fins. I noticed that his fins curled a bit at the ends but I bought him anyways and that his mouth was puffy.
I need some tips please to help battle this fungus b/c I don't want to loose another fish to illness.
Today I am going to change his water, Let the air pump cycle then add him back. I also don't have a filter but that will be changing soon when I go and pick one up from my father. I also left my aquarium salt at his house and I know that it would really help battle this fungus.
I will post pics

Please any advice would really help


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

well if you think he does here's a helpful site http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm
also how big is the tank, is it heated? and how many water changes do you do?


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

He is in a 5g tank with heater. I did a water change yesterday. How many water changes should I do for that size tank.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Fresh clean warm dechlorinated water daily combined with salt treatment is very effective against fungus. Scrubbing and/ or siphoning the tank daily may also help. If you are unable to do that, a product called lifeguard will clear up the fungus within 3-5 days, but medicating the fish may stress the fish more than salt and daily cleaning.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Fresh clean warm dechlorinated water daily combined with salt treatment is very effective against fungus. Scrubbing and/ or siphoning the tank daily may also help. If you are unable to do that, a product called lifeguard will clear up the fungus within 3-5 days, but medicating the fish may stress the fish more than salt and daily cleaning.


 Really I've been using Melafix is that okay?


----------

